# Home Affairs Contacts for Civic Services



## cheese_za (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum.

My wife and I are planning on immigrating to the UK in the coming months.

I have been frequenting the forum and it has provided quite a bit of assistance and insight into the process.

I wanted to share some info with people who will be coming into contact with DHA South Africa for their required certificates.

I applied for my unabridged marriage certificate on the 5th of October 2012. There was a request for a BI30 only in January 2013. It was never requested before. We sent ours on the 19th of February 2013. There was still no progress until I started emailing on the 25th of March 2013. I got the permit on the 16th of April 2013.

For those who need their docs in a rush, I would suggest emailing the following list of people requesting them to push your application:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

If you need to call, I would suggest calling the DDG civic services, Mr Vusumuzi Mkhize, on 012 300 8661 or 082 317 3080.

If all else fails, move on to the DG Home Affairs, Mr Mkuseli Apleni: 012 810 6421 or 082 449 7535

Good luck!


----------

